# Can we gain entry??



## kelfie (Jan 26, 2009)

hi all - was just wanting some advice/info. Myself, my 2 children, mum, sister and nephew all want to relocate to Canada.
Is this possible? 
There is myself I am currently at uni completing a BA(hons) in Tourism Management, after which I hope to continue to complete PGCE (teaching cert) I am at present 29 yrs old and i'll be 31 when I finish  My experience in work includes customers services and marketing. To complete the PGCE I would have had a years placement at a school. My kids are 6 yrs and 19 mths.
My mum who has nvq 2 and 3 in care and is a support worker for Mencap with over 15 yrs experience and at present is 47 yrs old.
My sister who has a HND in fine art/ graphics and hopes to complete a top up degree course at present she is 22 yrs.
My query is would this be enough? how is the best way, if not to try and gain entry requirements? If we have a chance when would be the best time to apply and the costs generally involved.
All info would be gratefully appreciated - may thanks kelly x


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kelfie said:


> hi all - was just wanting some advice/info. Myself, my 2 children, mum, sister and nephew all want to relocate to Canada.
> Is this possible?
> There is myself I am currently at uni completing a BA(hons) in Tourism Management, after which I hope to continue to complete PGCE (teaching cert) I am at present 29 yrs old and i'll be 31 when I finish  My experience in work includes customers services and marketing. To complete the PGCE I would have had a years placement at a school. My kids are 6 yrs and 19 mths.
> My mum who has nvq 2 and 3 in care and is a support worker for Mencap with over 15 yrs experience and at present is 47 yrs old.
> ...


Hello Kelly and welcome to the site,

I'm sorry to tell you that Canada is a particularly difficult country to immigrate into. Unfortunately you will require to have pre-arranged employment or have an occupation which is on THE LIST of 38 that Canada deems important for the country. Teachers are not on the list. Your sister and nephew cannot be sponsored by you. At 22 years of age she would require to apply on her own. She could come here to study, but the costs may be prohibitive. Because of her age she could come under the BUNAC programme but if your nephew is her child she wouldn't qualify.


----------



## kelfie (Jan 26, 2009)

hi - thanks what about me also having a BA(hons) in tourism management - which is basically a business degree with a tourism aspect - so im qualifield to also manage hotels etc... ??
Im aware that my sister and mum would have to apply seperately and would there profession be eligible, My mum a support worker NVQ2 and 3 and my sister a graphic designer when completed final yr, her son would be part of her application. thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kelfie said:


> hi - thanks what about me also having a BA(hons) in tourism management - which is basically a business degree with a tourism aspect - so im qualifield to also manage hotels etc... ??
> Im aware that my sister and mum would have to apply seperately and would there profession be eligible, My mum a support worker NVQ2 and 3 and my sister a graphic designer when completed final yr, her son would be part of her application. thanks



Accomation Service Manager is on THE LIST of 38 so you may well qualify for a PR visa. Go to Quick Search - Results for more details on what the title covers.


----------



## clarence456 (Oct 9, 2009)

Its the worst rules which we made bro so let's wait and watch.Really I have no ans of it.Thanks see you again.


----------

